# HC Cuba with Ram and EBJD



## Geryon (Feb 26, 2008)




----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

nice ram...........................i like it


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Neat setup not a bad looking young ram. EBjd looks nice also.


----------



## Geryon (Feb 26, 2008)

Tropicana said:


> Neat setup not a bad looking young ram. EBjd looks nice also.


Thanks, the ram holds his own with the EBJD. The ram actually chases the EBJD away but most of the time they ignore each other. Unfortunately the HC didn't. I had a blanket covering the whole 90 gallon tank but the EBJD decide to re-decorate the place. 

I managed to salvage enough of the HC to my cherry shrimp tanks. If I ever want to place the HC back I have enough of a colony to start up again.

Too much apathy right now so for now I'll just enjoy the fish more than the HC in my show tank. Eventually the EBJD or the declicate plants must be relocated.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Weeeellllllll....JDs are diggers, so it's to be expected.


----------



## tooslow (Apr 16, 2008)

your electric blue looks good. you should put up some more pictures of him!


----------

